

Lingua::Romana::Perligata - grammatically correct Latin which compiles to Perl - nosignal
http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~damian/papers/HTML/Perligata.html

======
nosignal
I saw Damian Conway present about this, and it was absolutely fascinating. It
started as a practice of removing syntax from code position and instead
encoding it in variable/function names, like Latin does.

"The paper also explains the special source filtering and parsing techniques
required to efficiently interpret a programming language in which the syntax
is (largely) non-positional."

Here's the Sieve of Eratosthenes:

    
    
            #! /usr/local/bin/perl -w
            use Lingua::Romana::Perligata;
            maximum inquementum tum biguttam egresso scribe.
            meo maximo vestibulo perlegamentum da.
            da duo tum maximum conscribementa meis listis.
            dum listis decapitamentum damentum nexto
                fac sic
                    nextum tum novumversum scribe egresso.
                    lista sic hoc recidementum nextum cis vannementa da listis.
                cis.

